# Working in Dubai ....Semi Permanent Make-up and Medical tattooing



## alixioo123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hellooo 

This is my first post on expat forum so go easy on me guys 


I work as a freelance make-up artist and work in a few different countries over Europe and the USA. I am also looking in to moving to Dubai


I also have a Brand over in the UK of Hair extensions and beauty products which if at later stage if it was possible I would like to maybe bring over as well, but firstly I would just like to find out some information.

Also I was wondering if you no any laws or requirements in the UAE (dubai) about semi permanent Make-up and medical tattooing? I've searched and searched but can find any information about it except a lot of people have it done out there?

I also provide treatments that are non surgical solutions for example;-
derma roller
microdermabrasion's
A-lift

I didn't know if you have to be attached to a clinic out there to provide all these services? 

If you have any information it would be great to speak to you!

Thank you anyway for reading and hope your having a nice day.

Alixioo


----------



## alixioo123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anybody????


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is confusing because your profile is saying you are from the UAE.
The beauty market is very saturated over here but there is no reason why you could not set up your own business. You will need to set up in a Free Zone or get a local sponsor.
Most workers in the beauty business are Philipino and work long hours for less pay that a westerner would be used to - bit we don't know where you come from.
Tattooing is illegal, I don't know if there is an exception for medical tattoos, maybe someone else will come along and advise.


----------



## alixioo123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you for your Information, I know my profile says that I was rushing when I made my profile and must of done it as a mistake, and now I cant change for a while because I'm a newbie 

Im from and trained In England. I really need to change that when I can.

Thanks I will research Free zone and see if there are any clinics that don't already provide this treatments.

Thanks for your time


----------

